# My Friend's Struggles



## Marrow Man (Aug 13, 2010)

A young man has been visiting our church for the past few months. He is Reformed and has some courses at Southern Seminary under his belt. He is Southern Baptist in his thinking but not opposed to Presbyterianism. However, he feels called to minister in the SBC.

Recently he has been looking to go on staff at a Baptist church, and received a call today. It was another letdown. He told me that the second question the guy asked him was whether he was a Calvinist. Believe it not, the church recently revised its church constitution and made it so that no Calvinist could serve on staff.

He was very disappointed, of course. But at least the guy was up front with him.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow. Praying for him.


----------



## Berean (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, too. Do they have a blacklist for "known Calvinists"?


----------

